# redbelly piranha pics



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hers my reds agian lol but i wanted to post these as i think there the best pics ive taken.this is with my video cam not the cybershot

1.bull my largest p right and left side


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

his left side and my fav pic


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

speedy my smallest p but very nice clean fish


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

close up of speedy


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

and dillon prolly the tank bad boy nearly allways dark


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

and a mouth shot hard to get from MAC


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

well cheers hope u like the pics


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

nice reds and your right ...these are some good pictures

William


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Great shots JB. Your reds are looking good.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Beautifull reds man!Congrads!!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry good pics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice pis Jack! That first pic caught my attention.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cheers lads


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

hi ya jack!!!

Ur reds are looking gr8!!!!

BTW what happend to the movie i made for u???


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

oh i lost it do u still have it m8
? if so can you host it for everyone


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Some Damn good looking Fish JB!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

good looking p's you've got there jack! nice pics!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking fish.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

They are some nice looking RB's you have there JB....they look very well fed, nice thick fish.
Nice looking set up as well you have...congrats mate.

Rich


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Jack great pictures like RBP`s.







How many RBP do you have in your tank and how big is the tank?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i have 6 reds and the tank is 72 long 18 wide 24 tall


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice pics mate. Your fish look nice and healthy


----------

